# Testbericht Samsung SyncMaster 226BW



## Overlocked (1. Mai 2008)

*Details: *Hersteller: Samsung Electronics GmbH
*Geräteart :* LCD - TFT Monitor 
*Bildschirmdiagonale :* 22 " 
*Auflösung max. :* 1680 x 1050 
*Darstellbare Farben :* 16.7 Mio.
*Punktabstand :* 0.282 mm 
*Bildaufbauzeit :* 2 ms 
*Kontrastverhältnis :* 1000:1 
*Helligkeit :* 300 cd/qm 
*Betrachtungswinkel H/V :* 160/160 
*Video D-Sub :* Ja 
*Video DVI :* DVI-D 
*Vertikalfrequenz :* 56 - 75 Hz 
*On Screen Display :* Ja 
*Plug & Play :* DDC 2B 
*Prüfzeichen :* CE ISO 13406-2
*Energiesparmodus :* EPA ENERGY STAR 
*Horizontalfrequenz:* 30 - 81 kHz 
*Netzteil :* intern 
*Leistungsaufnahme Betrieb :* 41,0 W 
*Leistungsaufnahme Stand-By :* 0,6 W 
*Gehäuse Farbe :* Schwarz 
*Abmessungen BxHxT :* 514.6 x 422 x 219.3 mm
*Gewicht :* 5.7 kg 
*Herstellergarantie :* 36 Monate
*Service :* 36 Monate Vor-Ort-Austauschservice 
*Lieferumfang :* Signalkabel Handbuch Netzkabel Treiber-CD 
*Besonderheiten :* MagicBright Wide Color Gamut

*Lieferumfang: *DVI, VGA, Handbuch, Netzkabel, Treiber-CD, Putztuch

*Die Verpackung: *Der Samsung 226 BW wird in einem einfachen Karton ausgeliefert, wobei das Innenleben mit einigen Schutzfolien und Styroporstücken gesichert ist. Der eigentliche Bildschirm lässt sich gefahrenfrei herausnehmen und ablegen.





*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Das Design: *Wer nicht nur einen guter, sondern auch einen gut aussehenden Monitor sein Eigen nennen will liegt bei diesem Monitor genau richtig. Der Rahmen wurde im Klavierlackdesign gehalten, das mir der silbernen Leiste am unteren Rand sehr gut harmoniert. Auch der Standfuß trägt einen Teil zum Aussehen mit bei, denn der in Plastik gehaltene Sockel rundet das ganze ab. Sehr modern macht sich jedoch auch der blaue Power- Knopf rechts unten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Zusammenbau: *Es gestaltete sich einfach den Bildschirm auf den seinen Sockel zu setzen, wobei das anfangs noch recht wacklig war. Als nächstes versuchte ich verzweifelt eine Schraube in in den Sockel zu schrauben, um dabei den darüberstehenden Monitor zu sicher, doch das Loch war nicht richtig gebohrt und man konnte sich vergebens abmühen, außerdem war auch die Schraube zu klein. Aber unser Werkzeugkasten schaffte Abhilfe und ich fand doch noch eine Schraube, die zuverlässig passte. Nun stand der Monitor auf sicheren Füßen und konnte problemlos geneigt werden.  Nach dem Anschluss an das Stromnetz, sowie an die Grafikkarte schaltete ich den Bildschirm das erste Mal ein- er funktionierte.

*Die Bildqualität: *Der Samsung besticht mit seiner Farbbrillianz und schärfe. Seine 2 ms Reaktionszeit und ein dynamischer Kontrast von 3000:1 machen ihn zu einem Hardcoregamer Monitor. In schnellen Spielen lassen sich keine Schlieren erkennen und die Farben werden alle gut wiedergegeben. Einzige Schwäche ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung, die bei einem schwarzen Bild an den Rändern leicht durchscheint.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Das Menü: *Das Menü ist über die Knöpfe an der silbernen Leiste zu erreichen. Es ist sehr übersichtlich gestaltet und behandelt alle wichtigen Einstellungen. 
  Im ersten Punkt kann man die Helligkeit, sowie den Kontrast regeln, worauf man im zweiten Menüpunkt alles zum Thema Farbe umstellen kann. In der nächsten Kategorie ist alles über die Anzeige zu finden, zum Beispiel die Position und die Schärfe etc.
  In der nächsten Auswahlmöglichkeit findet man alles zum Menü selbst.

*Multimedia Nutzung: * Hier kommt dem Samsung wieder der hohe Kontrast und die 2 ms Reaktionszeit zu gute. Sowohl bei langsamen und als auch bei ruckartigen Szenen bewahrt der Monitor seine Schärfe und liefert eine optimale Wiedergabe im 16:10 Format. Schwächen weist der Monitor nur bei Filmen auf, die stark komprimiert wurden (AVI). Zum Beispiel neigt der Monitor bei AVI Filmen zur Anzeige starker Kompressionsartefakte.

*Fazit: *Der Monitor ist ein echter Geheimtipp. Mit seiner herausragenden Bildqualität und vor allem Reaktionszeit, taugt er alle mal für jede Zocker Session und ist auch für Hardcoregamer geeignet. Auch Freunde der multimedialen Welt werden nicht enttäuscht sein, denn auch hier punktet der Bildschirm mit seiner Qualität. Doch man sollte besser die Finger von komprimierten Filmen lassen.


mfg Overlocked


----------



## gdfan (1. Mai 2008)

schöner bericht ich habe ihn auch und kann alles nur bestätigen super teil

mfg gdfan


----------



## Player007 (2. Mai 2008)

Jup wirklich gut geschrieben

Muss mir auch ma einen neuen Monitor kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht ob 22" oder 24"

Gruß


----------



## Ecle (13. Juli 2008)

Hättest vielleicht noch was über Interpolation schreiben können.
Die ist nämlich nicht so gut...


----------

